# New Lesson Series - 2 Minute Lessons. Here's the first one.



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of your contributions to this forum.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks! Just to be clear, these 2 minute lesson come out every Friday, so there will be 52 per year!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I really like the 2 minute idea, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2018)

I never knew that. Thanks.


----------

